
‘Scan Artist’ Review: Go Ahead, Take Your Time - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/scan-artist-review-go-ahead-takeyour-time-11570746215?mod=rsswn
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/Y2eij](http://archive.is/Y2eij)

